# UPDATE-Adopted! 10 week old golden



## orion

Hi All, 

Brand new here. We just adopted a 10 week old golden from a rescue in PA, and his littermate/sister is still available for adoption. It breaks my heart that we can't take both of them.

Does anyone here know someone who might want to adopt a 10 week old golden puppy? I would love to know that Rosie gets her happily ever after.

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/32372938/


----------



## ArchersMom

I'd be amazed if she hasn't been adopted within a few days. A golden puppy certainly wouldn't last long in a shelter over here.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

I clicked on the click out of curiosity... she is certainly gorgeous... but wow they ask for an 800 dollar donation to adopt a dog from a shelter? Is that standard over there? Over here you could find a new puppy from a good breeder for around 900 dollars. I know we can not possibly put a price on all these lovely dogs but I was surprised that that is how things work. I thought you got approved, took the dog and then made a donation...


----------



## fostermom

It says she's with a rescue, not in a shelter. $800 is high for a rescue, but I don't know what the adoption fees up there are. Our rescue charges less than $400 as an adoption fee.


----------



## orion

sorry- like I said, brand new and just trying to help


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hi Orion, welcome to the forum. 
Congratulations on the adoption of your pup, hope you'll share pictures of him with us. 

Thank you posting this information about this pup that is available for adoption. 
We may have some members interested in adopting her. 

Adoption fees vary within areas/states and Rescue Group. This Group the pup is available with-_*Plain & Fancy Animal Rescue*_ Denver, PA, is a 501 (C) 3 Non profit. 

If anyone's interested here is a picture of this little girl, sure wish I lived closer......


----------



## orion

Thanks Carolina Mom! The adoption price is about on par for the state we live in- however we do NOT live in PA, but several states away. Plain and Fancy works with a rescue transport service, and they are bringing our new baby up today!

I have been silently reading the Golden forums for almost a year now, and knew that if I posted about Rosie here, her chances for going to a good, loving, responsible home would go up. I_ know_ that golden puppies are likely to get adopted, but I am also aware that the earlier that happens for her, the better!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I know you're really excited about your little guy arriving today. 

Most Rescues, even GR Rescues don't get pups often and when they do, they aren't in Rescue very long.


----------



## MercyMom

What a cutie! I should hope she gets adopted really soon.


----------



## KathyL

There was someone who posted just within the past week or so who just lost their very young golden to cancer and was interested in a puppy and they were from PA if I remember correctly. You might want to look through recent postings in the Rainbow Bridge forum. I'm on my way out now but I will check again when I come back. the person who posted was a teacher so she was hoping to find a pup in summer when she was off. This might be a win-win!!


----------



## KathyL

Here I found it!! 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/365233-devastated.html


----------



## orion

Thank you Kathy L! I posted it on the thread in case the owner decides they are ready!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Rosie's still available for adoption through Plain & Fancy Animal Rescue Denver, PA.
Contact information can be found at the link below-


https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/32372938/


----------



## hklinc81

Orion,
I am so happy to see this post. I actually have an appointment to meet and hopefully take home Rosie on Friday. 
We had to put down our precious 7,year old golden due to cancer last week. I knew that i wanted another golden but not this quickly. When i was browsing Rosie on petfinder I knew that I had to at least attempt to get her. I couldnt believe when the rescue emailed me yesterday that she was still available. 
How was your experience with the rescue? It is about an hour and a half drive for me which isnt a big deal. I hope you and your pup are doing great!! Email me [email protected]. hopefully everything goes well and we will have Rosie in a couple of days And we can exchange pics of the siblings!!
Heidi


----------



## Karen519

*Hk*

hk

Excited for you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*hklinc81*, how exciting, hope it all works out. 

Welcome to the forum!

Looking forward to your update.


----------



## hklinc81

Thank you! I am trying not to get my hopes up but I am very excited.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hklinc81 said:


> Orion,
> I am so happy to see this post. I actually have an appointment to meet and hopefully take home Rosie on Friday.
> We had to put down our precious 7,year old golden due to cancer last week. I knew that i wanted another golden but not this quickly. When i was browsing Rosie on petfinder I knew that I had to at least attempt to get her. I couldnt believe when the rescue emailed me yesterday that she was still available.
> How was your experience with the rescue? It is about an hour and a half drive for me which isnt a big deal. I hope you and your pup are doing great!! Email me [email protected]. hopefully everything goes well and we will have Rosie in a couple of days And we can exchange pics of the siblings!!
> Heidi


Hope you bring sweet Rosie home very soon. Thank you for saving her.


----------



## Harleysmum

hklinc81 said:


> Orion,
> I am so happy to see this post. I actually have an appointment to meet and hopefully take home Rosie on Friday.
> We had to put down our precious 7,year old golden due to cancer last week. I knew that i wanted another golden but not this quickly. When i was browsing Rosie on petfinder I knew that I had to at least attempt to get her. I couldnt believe when the rescue emailed me yesterday that she was still available.
> How was your experience with the rescue? It is about an hour and a half drive for me which isnt a big deal. I hope you and your pup are doing great!! Email me [email protected]. hopefully everything goes well and we will have Rosie in a couple of days And we can exchange pics of the siblings!!
> Heidi


 Fingers crossed it all works out for you and Rosie!


----------



## hklinc81

Update: Rosie (now ChloE) came home with us yesterday. She is a sweetheart. Super super tiny so we need to work on fattening her up (runt of the litter). 
It is obvious that this poor pup has been through a lot already. (Worms,coccodia and she lost fur due to mange.)
Despite her small size and large obstacles, she is a super sweet and spunky girl. We are happy that we have the opportunity to give her a much better life. Having trouble posting pics, will update later.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

YAY! Congratulations on Chole!!!

If you need help posting pics, contact me. 
I can't wait to see pictures of your new baby girl. 

In spite of her rough beginnings, she will blossom and flourish with your TLC.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you so so much, I am happy for Rosie I mean ChloE and you.
Looking forward to see her pictures.


----------



## Karen519

*Hk*

I am SO VERY HAPPY FOR you and Chloe!!! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Bwilson

Congratulations on Chloe and her finding a forever home. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## Harleysmum

Congratulations. When it's meant to be, it's meant to be!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Wonderful! I love Happy Endings!! What's her story? How did she end up in rescue? Wishing you a life time of happiness with her.


----------



## jennretz

Congratulations!


----------



## KathyL

Congratulations!! Chloe, what a pretty name. And I too look forward to pictures and stories. I wish you many years of happiness with your new girl.


----------



## grlove

I clicked on the link, and it says adopted...


----------



## hklinc81

Ok, I updated my app and I was able to upload pics but my work WiFi isn't cooperating and I'm having trouble editing.
According to the rescue, Chloe and her litter mates were turned in by a family that tried (for the first time supposedly) to breed their golden for some extra money. The pups all ended up with worms and mange. The family became overwhelmed and called the rescue to pick them up.
Chloe is super small. You can't really appreciate how small in person but she is probably around 10 pounds. I was told she was 11 weeks but the paperwork from rescue says birthday 3/21/15 which would make her even older (which means that she is super, tiny for her age) 
She eats very well and loves to play. I am taking her to our vet to be evaluated tomorrow to help ease my mind.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

she is so beautiful... have you thought about sectioning part of her crate off temporarily to make her feel extra snug and secure...? She looks so tiny in it the little Darling! Looking forward to seeing more pictures when you get the time. Good luck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww, Chloe is beautiful and so adorable. 
Hope her Vet visit goes well.


----------



## hklinc81

I definitely need to section off the crate. She looks so pitiful in it Lol. I have a divider but it must have been from an old crate so I have to buy a new one. She didn't pee in the crate until I walked in the room this morning and she got excited Lol.


----------



## Cpc1972

She is so cute. My Chloe says hi to your Chloe. Thanks for giving her a better life.


----------



## Lennap

OMG I am still crying my eyes out over an earlier post and I read this, and now I'm weepy for another reason! So happy you brought this precious girl into your lives!

Please keep us posted.


----------



## jennretz

She is so cute! Thank you for rescuing her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

She is beautiful. Before you know she will be love of your life.


----------



## rabernet

She's beautiful! Congratulations, and I hope that the vet visit goes well!


----------



## Karen519

*Chloe*

Chloe is so beautiful! So happy you two have one another.
Keep us posted on her!!


----------



## Coby Love

Congrats to both the new puppy parents!


----------



## hklinc81

Have to start my own Chloe thread but haven't had a chance yet, busy week so far. 
Poor Chloe is only 12 lbs, very I underweight and just tiny overall( according to records she is 16 weeks which is older then I originally thought). We are feeding her 4x/day and hoping within the next 2 weeks she gains at least another 2,pounds. 
Vet did stool sample and she has coccidia and giardia(?) Which is why my pups belly is so swollen. 
Besides this, she is a super happy and cuddly girl. Housebreaking took a step backwards today (3 accidents today after 2 days of none). 
I haven't heard from Orion who started this post but curious if that pup is struggling as much as my girl.


----------



## Rundlemtn

12lbs is quite small for 16 weeks. But, I am sure she will catch up as her health gets in order. Coccidia and Giardia can be very difficult to treat! I hope that she is able to recover from this quickly. I wouldn't worry too much about accidents. My girl is almost 7 months and still has one here and there. It takes awhile before a pup is completely housebroken. I'm sorry your girl has had a tough start to life. But, I'm glad she has you to help you see her through this difficult time. It sounds like she's settling into your home nicely!


----------

